
Alt-Text as Poetry - zachrose
https://alt-text-as-poetry.net
======
082349872349872

        <img
        src="https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/4/4a/Animation_of_the_Naive_Mark_and_Sweep_Garbage_Collector_Algorithm.gif"
        alt="Reclaimer, spare that tree!
           / Take not a single bit!
           / It used to point to me,
           / Now I'm protecting it.
           / It was the reader's CONS
           / That made it, paired by dot;
           / Now, GC, for the nonce,
           / Thou shalt reclaim it not.">

------
kanobo
For those wondering what the mission of this project is: "Our primary intent
is to put alt-text on your radar (if it wasn’t already), to get you thinking
about it creatively, and to explore a few of the key questions that come up
when translating images into text."

------
nicbou
A website should communicate its purpose in a few seconds. This website does
not.

tl;dr: "Alt text is important for people with disabilities. Treat it like
poetry if it makes you pay more attention to it."

